# Überprüfen ob Datei vorhanden



## Kaladial (28. Aug 2008)

moin

kann mir jemand verraten wie ich überprüfe ob eine datei existiert?

mfg Kala


----------



## Verjigorm (28. Aug 2008)

File file = new File("pfad zur Datei");
file.exists()

wobei du aufpassen musst, wie du den Pfad angibts, ob absolut oder relativ und so


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Aug 2008)

exists()


----------

